# السلامة الغذائية



## جمعة محمد سلامة (19 أبريل 2014)

*السلامة الغذائية*
تقديم : م / جمعة محمد سلامة
*مدير مكتب السلامة ( المنظمة الليبية للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة )*


السلامة الغذائية alimentary safety هي تطبيق ما يلزم من إجراءات وممارسات للحفاظ على سلامة الغذاء وجودته في أثناء جميع مراحل الإنتاج والتصنيع والتخزين والتوزيع والتحضير ، وللتأكد من أن الغذاء لا يسبب ضرراً للإنسان المستهلك .










*لمحة تاريخية ** :*
حدثت مجموعة من الجائحات بين عام 1950 وحتى السبعينيات من القرن العشرين ، كانت أسبابها عوامل ممرضة موجودة في الحليب وفي منتجات الألبان الأخرى ، كالسلمونيلة Salmonella في الحليب الجاف والإشريكية القولونية Escherichia coli والعنقودية الذهبية Staphylococcus aureus في بعض الأجبان ، إلى جانب التعرف على عدد من البكتريا بأنها مسببات أمراض الغذاء ، منها اللسترية Listeria وكامبلوباكتر Campylobacter ويرسينا Yersina .
تستحوذ أمور سلامة الماء والسلع الغذائية على الاهتمام الوطني في دول كثيرة ، إذ توضع تعليمات البرامج الوطنية التي تهدف إلى منع أو تخفيف تلوث الأغذية بالبكتريا ، وقام مركز مراقبة الأمراض ومنعها Center for disease control & prevention في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بتحديد الأسباب الرئيسة للأمراض الناشئة عن الأغذية ، في أربعة أنواع من البكتريا ، أولها كامبلوباكتر ثم السالمونيلا فأنواع المطثية Clostridium وأخيراً أنواع العنقودية . 



*المخاطر الكامنة من عدم السلامة الغذائية ** :*
تنجم هذه المخاطر عن عوامل بيولوجية وكيمياوية أو فيزيائية ضارة في غذاء الإنسان ، وقد تكون بكتيرية أو فيروسية أو طفيلية ، أو من الذيفانات الفطرية ، والعوامل المولدة للحساسية ، أو غير التقليدية مثل البريونات prions أو نتيجة وجود بقايا من الأدوية البيطرية والمبيدات وملوثات البيئة ، وبقايا محاليل التنظيف والمعقمات ، أو من أجزاء قطع الزجاج والمعادن .
وتسهم العوامل السابقة بنسب مختلفة في الأمراض الناشئة عن الأغذية ، فالجزء الأكبر تسببه البكتريا ( نحو 90% ) تليها الفيروسات ( 6% ) ، وثم الكيمياويات ( 2% ) ، والطفيليات ( 1% ) .



*العوامل التي تؤثر في السلامة الغذائية ** :*
يشمل تحقيق السلامة الغذائية جميع حلقات إنتاج الغذاء وتصنيعه وتداوله وتسويقه ويقع على عاتق جميع أفراد المجتمع من منتجين ومستهلكين وغيرهم . 
يتعرض الغذاء الطازج أو المصنَّع ضمن عبوات متنوعة إلى عدد من المخاطر لا بد من ضبطها ومنع حدوثها . ففي المزرعة يجب التقيد باستعمال العمليات الزراعية الجيدة في إنتاج الخامات الزراعية للتصنيع الغذائي ، وفي تربية الحيوان ، واتباع البرامج الأولية المتكاملة التي تعد عناصر سلامة الغذاء في معامل الأغذية والأفراد فيها . كما يجب أن يحرص العاملون في الأغذية على تطبيق نظام « تحليل المخاطر ونقاط الضبط الحرجة» Hazard Analysis & Critical Control Points للتأكد من سلامة الإنتاج الغذائي بدءاً من المزرعة وحتى مائدة المستهلك . 
وفي المعمل الغذائي يجب ضبط كل ما من شأنه أن يؤثر في سلامة الغذاء الناتج كالنظافة والتعقيم الصحيح والوقاية من الآفات في الحدود الضرورية ، إضافة إلى الإجراءات الخاصة بالمعدات والأجهزة والأواني والبناء بما فيها الأرضيات والأسقف والجدران والصرف الصحي ومفاتيح الإضاءة ووحدات التبريد وغيرها . 
وتتشدد الدول المتقدمة في إطار السلامة الغذائية في تنفيذ القواعد الصحية الأساسية التي تحمي المواطنين من مخاطر تلوث الغذاء . 



*المعايير الناظمة للسلامة الغذائية ** :*
تسهم جهات حكومية سورية مختلفة ( وزارات الصناعة ، والاقتصاد والتجارة ، والصحة ، والإدارة المحلية والبيئة ) في وضع التشريعات وتطبيق معايير سلامة الغذاء ، وخاصة سلامة المنتجات المصنّعة الخاصة والمنشآت الصناعية وطرائق مراقبة منتجاتها . وينحصر دور هذه الجهات على المنتجات فقط ، ولا تشمل جميع حلقات إنتاج الغذاء السابقة . أما على المستوى العالمي فإن التعاون في شؤون السلامة الغذائية يزداد مع انتشار حجم أعمال التجارة الدولية وزيادة عدد الاتفاقيات التجارية بين الدول ، بغية حماية المستهلك والتأكد من الممارسات العادلة في التجارة بين الدول ، وفق مواصفات ومعايير مقبولة عالمياً . وتعد سورية من الدول التي تحرص على تبني تعليمات ومعايير « هيئة دليل الأغذية » Codex Alimentarius Commission



*الأهمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لسلامة الغذاء* :
يدعم الغذاء السليم حياة الإنسان ويمده بما يلزمه لممارسة نشاطه ، أما الغذاء غير السليم فيؤدي إلى انخفاض مستوى إنتاجية القوى العاملة ، وتهديدها بالمرض والموت ، وإلى إتلاف الغذاء وعدم بيعه من قبل منتجيه ، وينعكس ذلك على الصناعة السياحية ، وعلى ارتفاع البطالة بين القوى العاملة في شرائح متعددة من المجتمع ، كما يتشعب تأثيره إلى عدم الاستقرار القانوني ، وإغلاق الأعمال التجارية . 
أما المحافظة على سلامة الأغذية ، فتسهم في توثيق العلاقات الطيبة بين المنتجين والمستهلكين وأجهزة الرقابة على الغذاء كما تُحسِّن من سمعة البلد المنتج للغذاء السليم وتضمن وصوله إلى الأسواق العالمية .
وتختلف مستويات الأخطار التي تأتي من الغذاء بحسب الدول وتقاناتها المطبقة على الأغذية كالتبريد وغيره ، وبحسب البيئة وما تحويه من نباتات وحيوانات وملوثات ، وممارسات إنتاج الغذاء ، والعوامل الجغرافية والمناخية إذ إن المناخ البارد يخفف من بعض الأحياء الممرضة . 
أما السلامة الغذائية في المنازل وعلى المستوى الفردي فيمكن تحقيقها عبر النظافة الشخصية واستعمال الماء الساخن والمنظفات ، وفصل الطعام الخام عن الطعام الجاهز للأكل ، مع الطبخ الجيد واستعمال التبريد والتجميد في حفظ الطعام . ويذكر أن غالبية الإصابات المرضية المتسببة عن الأغذية ، تقع في المنازل ، ومراكز بيع الأغذية غير المراقبة ، وأن الأطفال والحوامل والمتقدمون في العمر والمصابون بضعف في الجهاز المناعي هم الأكثر عرضة للإصابة بأمراض الغذاء .






المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة ... وصورة تذكارية مع كل من المدرب / نادر الصلاحي ... ( صنعاء / مارس 2014 )


*عناوين التواصل :*





المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة





المدرب / جمعة سلامة





المدرب جمعة محمد سلامة

​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 مايو 2014)

مشكور أخي جمعة
بارك الله بك وجزاك كل الخير


----------

